# Social Worker Job Posting



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

If anyone knows anyone who might be interested in this position, it's WFH and in the public sector (technically), but my wife works here and it's been a good place. They need a K-5 Social Worker something fierce. 






K-5 SOCIAL WORKER - Utah Virtual Academy | K12JobSpot


**WORK FROM HOME** The Utah Virtual Academy and K¹² give Utah kids in grades K-12 the chance to learn in the ways that are right for them. We are hiring a full-time Licensed Clinical Social Worker for our school for the 2018-2019 school year. UTVA offers: •	The award-winning K¹² curriculum •	Full-t




www.k12jobspot.com


----------



## Hill Hunter (Dec 1, 2017)

The Utah Virtual Academy and K¹² give Utah kids in grades K-12 the chance to learn in the ways that are right for them. We are hiring a full-time Licensed Clinical Social Worker for our school for the *2018-2019 school year*.

Might be a little late to hire for the 2018-2019 school year.

Nothing on pay in the linked announcement, so I assume it is exceedingly low?


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Hill Hunter said:


> The Utah Virtual Academy and K¹² give Utah kids in grades K-12 the chance to learn in the ways that are right for them. We are hiring a full-time Licensed Clinical Social Worker for our school for the *2018-2019 school year*.
> 
> Might be a little late to hire for the 2018-2019 school year.
> 
> Nothing on pay in the linked announcement, so I assume it is exceedingly low?


That is a typo, they must have used an old template. I wouldn't say exceedingly low, but it is a public contractor and a WFH job.


----------



## Smithhenry4780 (3 mo ago)

bthewilde said:


> If anyone knows anyone who might be interested in this position, it's WFH and in the public sector (technically), but my wife works here and it's been a good place bad bunny merch . They need a K-5 Social Worker something fierce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello, I am interesting to do this. Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Smithhenry4780 said:


> Hello, I am interesting to do this. Thanks for Sharing.


Ha, that made me laugh out loud.

I know, I'm old .... I have a hard time typing LOL


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Smithhenry4780 said:


> Hello, I am interesting to do this. Thanks for Sharing.



No, I don't believe you are interesting enough for the job.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Oh man, this thread should just be taken down now. That ship sailed!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

bthewilde said:


> Oh man, this thread should just be taken down now. That ship sailed!


What, you're not interested in a Nigerian prince? He'll send you the money order. You just need to send back the overpayment.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Smithhenry4780 posted from New South Wales, Australia. Not the normal location for that Nigerian prince


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Critter said:


> Smithhenry4780 posted from New South Wales, Australia. Not the normal location for that Nigerian prince


Aboriginal prince maybe?


----------

